
What Should We Do About Revenge Porn Sites Like Texxxan? - jseliger
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericgoldman/2013/01/28/what-should-we-do-about-revenge-porn-sites-like-texxxan/
======
zaroth
This on Forbes? It's an ill informed exercise in victim blaming. The "apology"
comes at the end, in the form of a link to a quite valid criticism of the
article:

[http://www.concurringopinions.com/archives/2013/02/adventure...](http://www.concurringopinions.com/archives/2013/02/adventures-
in-victim-blaming-revenge-porn-edition.html)

If you read the Forbes article, be sure you click through to the critique to
see how flawed his logic is.

